# temp gauge



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

i have a 2001 s4 my temperature gauge on occasion does not work or sometimes stays anywhere between 0 and 190 degrees if i put the heat on while driving it goes down a bar or two but lately it just works then stops working


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Could be a coolant temp sensor or a possible clogged heater core. You can back flush the core in hopes that it might fix the issue. 

Are you using G12 pink coolant? 

Jason


----------

